# Day of aviation (Russia)



## Lobs (Feb 4, 2007)

Here still my video
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAK9VlOEQ0c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reloader (Feb 4, 2007)

Great video, Lobs.


----------



## Darkdragon1298 (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice video


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 9, 2007)

Awesome Video


----------

